# Need new shocks/struts 97 Max SE



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Can anyone (with experience) suggest replacement shocks for my 97 Max SE that will ride SOFTER than the stock ones. I know, why softer? Bad back and early onset of arthritis. 

My SE is just a little to harsh for long drives, sometimes. I don't need a new car, just different shocks. 

Adjustable or progressive ones will work. I know Tokico makes 5 way adjustable shocks/struts. Has anyone tried them? 

Thanks


----------

